# digbeth bus station



## Firky (Oct 20, 2007)

the worst place on the planet. Prisoners in guatemala bay have said to favour being stuck in a 6'x6' cage and have the souls of their feet beaten than being stuck in dibeth bus station. The smell of diesel mixed in with boiled burgers from the near by burger stall makes you want to vomit. It is fucking horrible. Beyond words.


----------



## Bodmass (Oct 20, 2007)

Agreed. It makes Victoria look like paradise.

According to Wiki it is closing soon http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digbeth_coach_station


----------



## cybershot (Oct 20, 2007)

Indeed.

meant to be getting replaced by some state of the art thing. Don't think they have even started building it yet thou.


----------



## Poot (Oct 20, 2007)

When you die and go into limbo, I expect it looks quite a lot like Digbeth Bus Station. I had the misfortune to be stuck there once for an hour after being on a coach with a load of army families and their screaming kids for 24 hours, getting pissed on the ferry to blot it out, and not having slept for 48 hours. Even then I didn't want to get off the bus at Digbeth.


----------



## Firky (Oct 20, 2007)

I spent five hours there back in July. I wanted to suck on the end of an exhaust pipe by the end of it.


----------



## moomoo (Oct 20, 2007)

My first glimpse of my new home was Digbeth bus station.  It's amazing I didn't turn round and get the next bus back to London!


----------



## _angel_ (Oct 21, 2007)

Hell on earth. Can't close soon enough, in the last few years Leeds, Liverpool and Manchester have had shiny new coach stations built, it's about time Birmingham did too.


----------



## Firky (Oct 21, 2007)

It is the hub of NE too! I don't like brum truth be told.


----------



## spacemonkey (Oct 21, 2007)

I've spent far to much of my life in Digbeth Coach Station aka The Seventh Level of Hell. That photo sends sudders down my spine.

The toilets cost 20p and are a fucking disgrace. I feel so sorry for the poor bastard attend who has to sit in that perspex box for 10 hours a day.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Oct 22, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> I spent five hours there back in July. I wanted to suck on the end of an exhaust pipe by the end of it.


But had you known, there's a fantastic pub not a hundred yards away.


----------



## blossie33 (Oct 22, 2007)

Where's that then?
Must admit I am a bit out of touch with Brum as I left 10 years ago.
(I never thought the coach station was THAT bad but I only ever used it a couple of times and didn't have a long wait in there!)


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Oct 22, 2007)

The Anchor.


----------



## aqua (Oct 22, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> It is the hub of NE too! I don't like brum truth be told.


how can you say that when all you've seen is Digbeth Coach Station? or even just the city centre?


----------



## Herbsman. (Oct 22, 2007)

Innit. There are a few good places in brum, you just have to know where to look


----------



## Belushi (Oct 22, 2007)

Its the best part of twenty years since i was last there but i always hated it when I was a nipper.

I really liked Brum when I lived there, I'm quite nostalgic about it and am going to visit next summer and see what its like nowadays.


----------



## Spion (Oct 25, 2007)

Herbsman. said:
			
		

> Innit. There are a few good places in brum, you just have to know where to look


Being a Brummie, that was what I always thought about it. Not necessarily nice to visit fleetingly, but if you knew it it had some great things to offer.

Seconded on the Anchor. Used to be a regular haunt of mine (when i wasn't in Moseley or at one of the garden parties/blueses)


----------



## Firky (Oct 25, 2007)

Digbeth bus station


----------



## Spion (Oct 25, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> Digbeth bus station


Muwahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa 

>>>>>non-Brummies<<<<<<


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 26, 2007)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> The Anchor.


Yep, fantastic boozer


----------



## nino_savatte (Oct 26, 2007)

It's a horrible place. Fortunately I haven't had to deal with the place since 1982.


----------



## Yossarian (Oct 26, 2007)

I always thought Digbeth coach station was OK - at least when compared to Chester coach station...


----------



## Mapped (Oct 26, 2007)

Absolutely horrible place, spent many hours there changing buses when I was living in the west country and had a girlfriend in Nottingham. 

This was years ago and I have recollections of spending a lot of time in a dingy Irish pub near there instead of hanging around the bus station. Mind you Nottingham's bus station was a bit shit too.


----------



## jonH (Oct 26, 2007)

Bigdeth's awlright


----------



## Herbsman. (Oct 26, 2007)

2 words, what a surprise


----------



## jonH (Oct 26, 2007)

it's awlright if Herbsman' snot there


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 26, 2007)

Lol


----------



## Firky (Oct 27, 2007)

Yossarian said:
			
		

> I always thought Digbeth coach station was OK - at least when compared to Chester coach station...



Chester is about number 3 on the shit bus station list. Digbeth being at the top and portsmouth weighing in at about 2.


----------



## E.J. (Oct 29, 2007)

*Digbeth Coach station revamp*

Well Firky - it looks like Brummieland (B'ham) City Council have finally decided to give Digbeth Coach Station a much needed  and long overdue revamp!






Article - New Look Digbeth Coach Station - Open by 2009


----------



## Geri (Oct 29, 2007)

Spion said:
			
		

> Seconded on the Anchor. Used to be a regular haunt of mine (when i wasn't in Moseley or at one of the garden parties/blueses)



Thirded, although I have only been there once, on a football related trip. Great beer (and fiendishly strong!) and the people were very friendly.


----------



## Firky (Oct 29, 2007)

E.J. said:
			
		

> Well Firky - it looks like Brummieland (B'ham) City Council have finally decided to give Digbeth Coach Station a much needed  and long overdue revamp!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hello E.J, haven't seen you for ages 

By the time that has been built I may, just may, have passed my driving test!


----------



## Herbsman. (Oct 30, 2007)

cant wait to see the temporary bus station on the other side of the road  u seen how narrow the road is, that the coaches will have to go down?


----------

